# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам Базу форекс под Chargeback.

## Иван Орлов2022

Свежая не заезженная база, 2021 - 2022 гг.
В базе представлены русскоговорящие клиенты которые "слили" свои депозиты в популярных форекс компаниях.
В основном следующие страны: Германия, Великобритания, Испания, Италия, Португалия, Литва, Латвия, Эстония; в меньшей степени: Бельгия, Швейцария, Чехия, Польша.
В базе 2 000+ клиентов, лиды представлены в следующем формате: название компании, ФИО, номер телефона, email, слитая сумма. Отличная конверсия обусловлена более выгодным финансовым положением жителей стран ЕС.

Цена - 600$ (Продаю все одним лотом, первая продажа).

Мой Telegram для связи: @bazaforex2022

----------

